# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 8/19/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Another great day with beautiful redfish chasinâ€™ weather! Reds were found today working sand shelves next to 3/4 foot of water.

We had to throw a few baits at em to figure out what they wanted. DSLâ€™s candy apple, and Buggs Lures worked good early when they were crawling on the bars. Then they wanted the crazy mullet as the day heated up and the fell off the edges.

The first 3 pics here are a series of a red we spotted floating to the surface, inhaling the bait, and then the fight was on. It was released being 29â€ long.


----------



## Cardiff (Aug 10, 2006)

Where can you purchase this crazy mullet lure?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Cardiff said:


> Where can you purchase this crazy mullet lure?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are an Academy H2O Express brand lure.


----------



## Cardiff (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

